# Ferrari 458 and '86 911 Carrera



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello all, just thought i would share some after pictures of a couple of cars that I have done.

Both these cars are coated with Mitchell and King's Elite carnauba wax, :doublesho The 911 was taken on a dull day but the workshop pictures gives a good indication of gloss achieved. The 458 well it looked better than any finish I have ever seen on a car. If you have a gap appearing on your wax shelve give me a shout.

I am currently working on some higher end waxes that leave me with a major problem, how on earth can you capture it through a camera lens.:argie:

Trust me you know when you are dealing with the wax guru when you open a hand delivered sample and the wax is still warm.

Enjoy,


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My GOD that 458 looks unreal! Deepest finish i've seen on a red, looks so bright at the same time!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho Thats something special :argie:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow that Ferari is just amazing looking!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The 458... I think ive done me a s3x wee


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Oooooh! Stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> My GOD that 458 looks unreal! Deepest finish i've seen on a red, looks so bright at the same time!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Honestly the car looked even better but the Canon L-spec lens could not capture what the car looked like. :argie:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

that 458 looks very nice paul


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I will try to stay succinct.

Wow....

Steampunk

P.S. I definitely need to do some more research into M&K...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

lovely mate.proper glossy.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That 458 is to die for! Gorgeous looking car.


----------



## SnowFoamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Love both these cars


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing both of them:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely car , excellent finish .... sooooo wet :argie:

mike


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks absolutely stunning mate, that ferrari? wow!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Both fantastic looking cars!:thumb:


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

The 458 must be one of the best looking cars ever! Just stunning


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Bloody hell that 458 is AWESOME! :argie::argie::argie:

The 458 is my all time dream car & the one I would buy if I won the lottery!

PS The 911 ain't bad neither! lol :lol:

PPS Nabbed pic 5 as a background for my PC - hope you don't mind!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for reminding me how poor I really am   

My money's on the 911 (this is how you find out how old a DW member is)...

...always loved that model, and the condition this example is in looks phenomenal :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That 458 is just breathtaking. The finish is unreal.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Sold the R8 did he? I keep trying to work out where that house is but I have no idea!!

Finish is awesome. The Porsche looked unreal in the flesh- honestly not seen a gloss like it; almost glass like. 

Most impressive Paul. :thumb:


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

I would have pulled out a deck chair, put the mini fridge on an extension lead sat next to me and then cracked open a beer and just relished in the fruits of your labour on that 458. Absolutely amazing! Well done, Sir!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing finish on both cars!!!

77% carnauba! Mitchell & King ftw


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wet, wet, wet, finish is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning finish on both those beauties there!

Ferrari owners house looks pretty epic too if that's 'just' the garage :lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the shapes on the Ferarri really do add something to a hard worked finish. 
Slab sided euroboxes just dont do a detailing job justice. 
For example - I did my in laws c-max with the same products as my E46, they're both silver yet mine just captures light and reflections better due to being curvey as opposed to flat and boring. 

Ps, I think I would be scared to take a machine to an exotic. I bet a paint rapair would cost a scary fortune. (If the worst happened)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Paul


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow...Loving the 911...


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Superb. The 911 is mint :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

You Beauty, both stunning machines in their own different ways! :argie:

Chris.


----------

